# Hail Cesar, those about to ride salute you...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, I just wanted to post something, you know, to keep the post count up!

Tommorrow I'm going from a sanctuary of the Mariposas Monarcas to Valle de Bravo. It's supposed to be a pretty easy ride, most of it is on valleys, some nice descent sections, and a 1.5 km climb at the end, with a nice downhill after it to get to Valle.

I'm going to try my new stuff!!

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

I wanted to go to that ride but I am short in money :madmax: , have a fun ride and post tons of pics :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tommorrow I'm going from a sanctuary of the Mariposas Monarcas to Valle de Bravo. It's supposed to be a pretty easy ride, most of it is on valleys, some nice descent sections, and a 1.5 km climb at the end, with a nice downhill after it to get to Valle.


Are you on vacation in Michoacan, or are there other sanctuaries around DF? Just wondering. Have a nice ride.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Are you on vacation in Michoacan, or are there other sanctuaries around DF? Just wondering. Have a nice ride.


It's a place near Valle de Bravo, it's not on Michoacan. I guess it's not so big, but you can see them. I don't know the names of the roads, but when you're driving to Valle de Bravo, on the road there is a branch where you need to turn right to continue to Avandaro (after San Francisco Oxtotilpan), and it's about 5 km from there.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

So...how did the new gear perform???


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> So...how did the new gear perform???


just a fast peek....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> just a fast peek....


The ride looks sweet... and the rider happy!

What more can one ask for? :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice Pics Roberto! What are you running upfront? AMSL? What were you using before?

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Nice Pics Roberto! What are you running upfront? AMSL? What were you using before?
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I was using a Revelation U Turn, and yes, that is a AM SL 1... pretty neat!

Thanks


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

How did you like the swap between QR and thru axle?


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Roberto. did you take some photos of the butterflies ? :skep:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> How did you like the swap between QR and thru axle?


The Hope Pro II hub can run both :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I was using a Revelation U Turn, and yes, that is a AM SL 1... pretty neat!
> 
> Thanks


Sooooo, impresions between the two??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Sooooo, impresions between the two??


Wow!!!!

The AM isn't dialed in right or broken in, and it's just on a different level! I'm really glad about pulling the trigger on the AM SL. I feel it plusher, I think it compliments my DHX better than the Revelation did. Also, the way the fork just hugs the terrain and tracks everything is awesome, great handling and trail manners. I thought it was going to be better, but I was short on it. Well, to be honest, I still need to ride that fork a bit more to really give a more acurate description, but I really think that it's a better option for my ML and riding style than the Revelation.

Now, the Revelation is a very good fork, and I'm keeping it for my hardtail. I feel that the Revelation would be better option for a more XC rig than the AM.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> How did you like the swap between QR and thru axle?


I liked it very much. I don't know if it's just that the AM is stiffer, or how much the thru axle helps, but I really liked how the fork felts and tracks. The good thing about the AM is that it's a QR thru axle.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Gambox said:


> Roberto. did you take some photos of the butterflies ? :skep:


 Who cares about butterflies, we wanted to see his bike! :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> The AM isn't dialed in right or broken in, and it's just on a different level! I'm really glad about pulling the trigger on the AM SL. I feel it plusher, I think it compliments my DHX better than the Revelation did. Also, the way the fork just hugs the terrain and tracks everything is awesome, great handling and trail manners. I thought it was going to be better, but I was short on it. Well, to be honest, I still need to ride that fork a bit more to really give a more acurate description, but I really think that it's a better option for my ML and riding style than the Revelation.
> 
> Now, the Revelation is a very good fork, and I'm keeping it for my hardtail. I feel that the Revelation would be better option for a more XC rig than the AM.


You just need to ride the AM more to break it it. On the first ride with my 66, I wasnt so impressed either (except for the stiffness). The more I ride on it the plusher its starting to feel. SNT breakes forks in pretty quickly!  
When should I do my first oil change Warp? Ritopc?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I liked it very much. I don't know if it's just that the AM is stiffer, or how much the thru axle helps, but I really liked how the fork felts and tracks. The good thing about the AM is that it's a QR thru axle.


Did you get the '07? I think the '06 had a quick release. What extension did you use (it has 130 to 160) no?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Did you get the '07? I think the '06 had a quick release. What extension did you use (it has 130 to 160) no?


It's the 2007 version... This year there are two SL versions (1 and 2). I have the 1, which is the higher one :thumbsup:

This year it doesn't have the standard QR, but a 20 mm that is also removable via a QR stuff (pretty similar to the RS Maxle, I believe).

The 2007 SL has ATA to change travel, that works pretty much like Fox Talas or RS U Turn. The travel goes from 120 to 160. It has 32 mm stantchions, and it rides like a champ!

I also considered the Pike for an upgrade, but decided to pull the string for this beauty, and I'm glad I did it


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Congrats Roberto, that thing is a beauty!!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> It's the 2007 version... The travel goes from 120 to 160.


So what extension did you use for your trip?? 160 on the Motolite?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So what extension did you use for your trip?? 160 on the Motolite?


lol... I think if I put that stuff at 160 mm, it will be so choper I would just need to swap the handlebar, change grips with leather cords and put on a WW I helment and leather jacket.... make it Mexican Chopper 

I think I ran it at 140mm, it was pretty good that way.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> lol... I think if I put that stuff at 160 mm, it will be so choper I would just need to swap the handlebar, change grips with leather cords and put on a WW I helment and leather jacket.... make it Mexican Chopper
> 
> I think I ran it at 140mm, it was pretty good that way.


Thats what I thought! It would be cool to put that baby at 160 and let it rip down the mountain!

Ok, ok, I know, as long as you don't have to turn!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Thats what I thought! It would be cool to put that baby at 160 and let it rip down the mountain!
> 
> Ok, ok, I know, as long as you don't have to turn!


Bah turning is for pu$$ies anyway :yesnod:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Thats what I thought! It would be cool to put that baby at 160 and let it rip down the mountain!
> 
> Ok, ok, I know, as long as you don't have to turn!


Both the ML and SB are topped at 145mm travel (Titus doesn't say what brand... :devil...

At 145mm the thing is pure porn. In turns, it's nice but requires more piloting. Not bad at all, just needs more piloting. It's not that neuralgic-like handling Titus are famous for.

In Chiluca's singletrack, it's fine with 130mm. Ajusco needs the 145mm... especially if you ride with those kids.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah, the minimum requirement to ride with us is 170mm.... :

Jumping from 110-120mm to 170mm is :eekster: it makes you think "why didnt I buy it before!!!"


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> it makes you think "why didnt I buy it before!!!"


Because I thought it was way out of my range
Gawd bless Chad


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> When should I do my first oil change Warp? Ritopc?


don't remeber exactly when both is something like after 20 hours of riding, let's say 6 or 7 rides. It is really easy to do; just get some suspension oil from the mx stores in Ajusco and I can give you a hand with the oil change.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Congrats on the bike Roberto, it is indeed a beauty. .. .. is there anything left to pimp in that bike???? that have to be one of the nicest trail bikes in the land of nopal.

Again, congrats!!!



ohh, Roberto, did you have any problems putting your db bar slugs? I found difficult to put the one on the left side. Seems this things are made to tight tolerances more than my handlebar was made to. At the end I just push it with a mallet, not sure how am i gonna get it off when I replace the grips though


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Congrats on the bike Roberto, it is indeed a beauty. .. .. is there anything left to pimp in that bike???? that have to be one of the nicest trail bikes in the land of nopal.
> 
> Again, congrats!!!
> 
> ohh, Roberto, did you have any problems putting your db bar slugs? I found difficult to put the one on the left side. Seems this things are made to tight tolerances more than my handlebar was made to. At the end I just push it with a mallet, not sure how am i gonna get it off when I replace the grips though


Thanks 

about the bar end plugs, it was kind of easy. I had to move the grips a little bit more inward before installing the bar ends, but other than that it was fine...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> don't remeber exactly when both is something like after 20 hours of riding, let's say 6 or 7 rides. It is really easy to do; just get some suspension oil from the mx stores in Ajusco and I can give you a hand with the oil change.


Thanks. :thumbsup: I "know" how to open it and change the oil (easy ). I dont know how to clean the inside and dissasemble it without damaging anything.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks. :thumbsup: I "know" how to open it and change the oil (easy ). I dont know how to clean the inside and dissasemble it without damaging anything.


It takes different tools.... but it's the same thing as your MX Comp. Even easier as there's not that disgusting SSV damper that it's a PITA to service and both legs have cartridges.


----------

